# I'm looking for a dnp, someone that ships to Canada and takes PayPal



## VonDragon (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for dnp 100mg caps or even 250mg caps 
That ships to Canada and takes PayPal. 
The last 2 sites I have ordered off seem to have disappeared, looking for someone new

Thanks


----------



## Joliver (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Lilo (Jul 6, 2015)

I buy mine at the mall. It's just past Canada, on the right, can't miss it.


----------



## bugman (Jul 6, 2015)

Lilo said:


> I buy mine at the mall. It's just past Canada, on the right, can't miss it.



I love that place.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you for violating the rules. I have moved this to the uncensored forum.

In this forum anyone is free to ask stupid ass questions like the one you have asked us. 

And people are free to reply however they like.

With that said

You are a moron.

You should definitely send your money to the first person who sends you a pm offering a hook up. I am sure they are honest and full of all sorts of integrity.

Also let me recommend you run your dnp at 6 grams per day. And reduce the surplus population.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 6, 2015)

POB, if I make him a bogus offer and he sends me his boat with all of his money in it can I buy everyone steaks and beers and we can go cruise around the water on it?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 6, 2015)

VonDragon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for dnp 100mg caps or even 250mg caps
> That ships to Canada and takes PayPal.
> ...



Me too bro, i'm just not gonna post it in a thread because thats breaking the rules

WuTangClan4lyfe


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Enter the Wu


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 6, 2015)

Dawg, are you trolling us?


----------



## mickems (Jul 6, 2015)

Lilo said:


> I buy mine at the mall. It's just past Canada, on the right, can't miss it.



OMG! It's the Mid-Atlantic DNP Distribution Center.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd be careful what you buy from the pictured location. That's the DNP outlet. Mostly manufacturers defects and odd sizes there. Upside is they clearance price everything.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 7, 2015)

What is DNP


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 17, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> What is DNP



Look it up...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> What is DNP



Fatloss on steroids in a capsule.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 17, 2015)

*DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol)*

DNP is an extremely powerful and beyond controversial fat burning drug. There is no compound on earth that can burn fat at the rate of DNP; however, to say it is beyond dangerous is almost an understatement. DNP is so dangerous it can in fact kill you. No one can deny the fat loss power held by this compound is truly tremendous, but when we consider the risk there are very few if any we can recommend it too. However, because it is so powerful we want to explain the ins and outs of this compound, go over its history and explain the horrific consequences that may occur.

DNP was first discovered in the early 1900’s and by the early 1930’s had become one of the leading fat loss medications on the market. So effective, it may be the single most effective fat burner ever created. Beyond its effectiveness, DNP also represents the first fat loss medication to ever be used in the U.S. However, its life on the pharmaceutical market would be short lived; in 1938 DNP would be pulled from the market place never to return, legally that is.

While DNP is no longer available legally, it can still be found on the black market. The drug carries a bit of legendary status in the competitive bodybuilding world. While we cannot call it extremely common among competitive bodybuilders, this is the arena where you will find it most commonly. However, due to the risk associated with use it is rarely worth use. In fact, while the risk of various performance enhancing drugs are often blown out of proportion, when it comes to DNP the fear that surrounds is completely warranted.


**Effects of DNP:*
The effects of DNP are very simple and very straightforward, tremendous fat loss and loss of total bodyweight. So powerful, the effects of DNP can result in a full pound of body fat loss per day. Note we said a full pound of body fat, not merely weight but actual pure body fat. That is truly amazing and could easily result in twenty plus pounds of fat loss in only a few weeks, not to mention any other weight lost, i.e. water weight.


**Side Effects of DNP:*
There are not too many side effects of DNP use, but what does exist is tremendously damaging. Of the side effects of DNP the most concerning is death. We actually mean your heart stopping and you living no more. There have been numerous deaths reported due to DNP use over the years. Although the compound is no longer legitimately obtainable on the pharmaceutical market, death will still be a possible side effect for those who are able to find it.

Beyond death, the most common side effects of DNP use include dramatic insomnia, nausea and extreme sweating. When we refer to extreme sweating, a more accurate way to describe it would be sweating profusely. Many who have used DNP have reported ruining their mattress during periods of use due to the sweating being so intense. DNP is also well-known for causing cataracts, which in many cases ultimately leads to the individual going blind.

DNP can also have a strong, negative impact on white blood cell count by reducing the total count severely. This can have a disastrous effect on the individual’s immune system. You will be far more susceptible to viruses and infections when using DNP. It is also very common for those who use DNP to fall into a coma, which can very easily lead to an untimely death. So powerful is the compound and so great is the risk of death, reports have indicated that death can occur with only a few days of use. Talk about a risk and one that is not worth taking.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 17, 2015)

You forgot to say your a dipshit looking for illegals, I send Canada some Mexican's ok!


----------



## Frank N. Steroid (Jul 19, 2015)

dnp.cc is canadian domestic


----------



## EatCleanTrainDitr (Jul 31, 2015)

Internal Body Cooker in a capsule* lol


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 13, 2015)

There's a guy in Moldova names DMITRII, bro. I hear he has all the great stuff. 10% finders fee, though.


----------

